# Jack has issues with anal glands



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

they were cleaned 4 weeks ago and just went to vet and they were full again..... she said add pumpkin to his food but he is a real picky eater so I do not know if he will eat but I will try it

He is on INNOVA LB puppy, 2.5 cups a day 1/2 cup evo large bites
and 1/2 can of evo vennison... divided up into 2 feedings... I am starting the evo large bites very slowly so i can switch at a year and he can be grain free1/2 a cup is nto a lot divided up in 2 meals

When he was on Nutro or solid gold no problems the gold had barley so I bet it had more fiber,,,,

After they were cleaned he went potty big time woooooo
not in the house either woooooo

He is gaining weight still 59lbs he will be 7 months on the 30th. he is small but thats ok
I am happy he will not be too large last one was 110 TOO big for me
any constructive help would be helpful......


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/anal_gland_issues.html
In addition to the info in the above link, 

Maybe some chicken necks from time to time to have harder stools to pass? 

Whole thing boils down to being too soft. Hence adding the fiber, but you could prob. accomplish the same thing with a few chicken necks a few times a week for a meal.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Kathy,
We had some issues with Riley's anal sacs, and she had loose stools. after a couple of visits to the vet to rule out other problems (like worms, etc.) we switched to grain free food (at the vet's recommendation), which gave her nice firm stools. (We chose Orijen). I also supplement with pumpkin or canned sweet potatoes or canned squash. I haven't seen her scoot since!

she's a super picky eater, too, so I put the pumpkin in every time, but mix it up with something else- this week we are trying a sprinkle of cheese, but i've also done apple slices (which also has fiber), green beans, dried liver, raw liver, tuna, chicken, salmon, peanuts, etc... lol she's eating better than i do


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> Whole thing boils down to being too soft.


I wonder if he is being overfed?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> Whole thing boils down to being too soft.


I wonder if he is being overfed? I also know several folks whos pups just didn't do well in the poop dept when they were fed the Innova LBP.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

tracy really

becasue let me say that on the other foods I never had this problem and he has been on it about 6-7 weeks... and has had to ahve the glands expressed 2 x now

the solid gold even the cheap nutro

He gets 1.5 cups of food innova LBP plus 1/4-1/2 of canned
and I want to go grain free so started adding 1/4 -1/2 of the evo
so actually 1-1/2 - 2 cups 2x a day and the canned 
is that 2 much? I want the canned and the meal to all be the same so there is no changes etc.. he is now 59 lbs and 10 days shy of 7 months the vet sadi he looks good has that hour glass look at the hip area.

They do not appear soft were soft on the Nutro
but sometimes he goes and then he walks a few feet and finsihes and that is a bit soft like the end of it

Let me know if I am overfeeding


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Kathy, 
How about feeding a little less and seeing if it gets better?

Looks like you added .5 cup two times a day if that looks right, so what if you went back down to 1.5 cups 2x a day?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with Sarah. Try reducing the amount of food at first, and give it a few days. If stools don't improve, I would switch foods. Sometimes dogs just don't do well on some foods, and great on others. No two dogs are the same.


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

we had to take niko off the evo - he got the runs.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks all

Jack poops are ok so I do not get it with the glands

Now maybe it's the cheese?????
I give him a few pieces for his ears LOL I Am so abd they are really soft and are up but am afraid they will flop BAD MOMMY


----------



## Meima (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this thread! Dieter seems to be having problems in this department as well... I recently upped his food (he's on Natural Balance Potato and Duck) to 2c 2x/day rather than the 1.5 c 2x/day he was getting before because he was looking pretty skinny. I'll try dropping it down and adding pumpkin. What would I do without you guys!?


----------

